# Metal bushings/collar for drill?



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

Not sure what the right term might be, but looking to create a couple DIY jigs for my drill. Take for example the kreg pocket hole jigs - they have those metal collars to really keep the drill straight ad avoiding enlarging the hole.

Can these sorts of things be made/prebought? I don't have any metal working experience, so not super keen to try making my own.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

There are drill guides, and there are collars that lock on the bit it set the depth.

For guides, what do you want to do? I like these Big Gator guide on Amazon there are several size ranges.

Or say you want to make a jig to drill multiple holes precisely the same in multiple work pieces. For that I have drilled holes in red oak etc to make my own guide/jig. 

If you want something more durable McMaster drill bushings, a good company with fast delivery, the problem there is figuring out which of the zillion available is right for you lol. More expensive than a piece of oak but you can reuse them in other projects.

I've had good results using 1 1/2" thick oak as a guide for 64 quarter inch holes.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bob Bengal said:


> There are drill guides, and there are collars that lock on the bit it set the depth.
> 
> For guides, what do you want to do? I like these Big Gator guide on Amazon there are several size ranges.
> 
> ...


It looks like those mcmaster bushings might be exactly the solution, but wow ~$10-$20/EACH?

I'm either so out of touch or that's just so crazy expensive


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes, not cheap, McMaster is industry orientated. They are reusable though.

What project do you have in mind? In woodworking there are a lot of ways to get to where you want to go, tell us what you want to do and someone will have an idea for it. I often make drill guides from wood.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bob Bengal said:


> Yes, not cheap, McMaster is industry orientated. They are reusable though.
> 
> What project do you have in mind? In woodworking there are a lot of ways to get to where you want to go, tell us what you want to do and someone will have an idea for it. I often make drill guides from wood.


I actually wanted to try making a shelf pin jig, I guess I could make it out of scrap 3/4" but I'm also starting to try doing things more "right" rather than "meh, it's not important, good enough!"

I could predrill the measured holes+ add on a fence to the 3/4" stock but wanted to ensure the holes were definitely getting through straight.

Also, sides are about 65" tall so doing front+back, both sides, lots of holes! Don't want to end up tearing out the hole slots before I even complete these ones...


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Cool, something I haven't done, you can buy shelf pin jigs but for DIY making your own is very doable. You might start a "How to make a shelf pin jig?" thread.

Do you have a drill press? You will want the guide holes the jig to be as straight as possible. Do you have something like the Big Gator guide I linked above? I have 2 presses and still use the Gator often, hand held or clamped to the work piece. You can use the Gator to make the jig, and if you want when you are drilling the pin holes you can place the Gator on top of the jig for a little extra insurance that you are straight.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bob Bengal said:


> Cool, something I haven't done, you can buy shelf pin jigs but for DIY making your own is very doable. You might start a "How to make a shelf pin jig?" thread.
> 
> Do you have a drill press? You will want the guide holes the jig to be as straight as possible. Do you have something like the Big Gator guide I linked above? I have 2 presses and still use the Gator often, hand held or clamped to the work piece. You can use the Gator to make the jig, and if you want when you are drilling the pin holes you can place the Gator on top of the jig for a little extra insurance that you are straight.


No drill press, no straight guides, nothing right now  haha


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

For spacing at 1" intervals, use 1/4" Masonite Pegboard. Cheap and easy to find at the home centers.
OR a commercially available one with hardened steel guides:


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kreg-Adjustable-Shelf-Pin-Drilling-Jig/4780583


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

woodnthings said:


> For spacing at 1" intervals, use 1/4" Masonite Pegboard. Cheap and easy to find at the home centers.
> OR a commercially available one with hardened steel guides:
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kreg-Adjustable-Shelf-Pin-Drilling-Jig/4780583


It just seems crazy that it's $50 (canadian) for that jig... and really I'm not coming off any alternative that is meaningfully cheaper 

I'm not a cabinetmaker. Don't plan to really be creating many shelving units with these pin guides. Just sucks to go out and spend $50 on a possibly 1-off tool 

Of course, I also don't quite want to half-ass it and screw up either my leveling or straight holes or whatever and end up even worse off lol


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

The peg board is a good idea, but with that I'd for sure use something like the Gator guide on top of it.

Or look at jigs on the market for ideas on how to make your own.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah, I've also realized a plunge router could do this pretty nicely, reliably... but alas, another thing I don't have! haha


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw this at Woodcraft the other day. I don't have one, I just saw it. This looks like a pretty cheap way to help ensure straight drilling.









Milescraft - DrillBlock - Imperial Hand-Held Drill Bit Drilling Guide


This Milescraft® DrillBlock is a simple tool that allows you to drill straight holes every time. Inserted metal guides are held at tight tolerances in a resin frame to allow you to drill a hole 90° to any surface, centered on a round item or even directly into the corner of your project. Six...




www.woodcraft.com





I've used the pegboard method for shelf pins. It works fine, but takes a bit of setup, and you have the "drilling straight" concern. I now use the kreg shelf pin jig, it's a lot quicker. It was worth $30 to me.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

If you buy collars buy the ones that are split ring and clamp onto the bit like this:






Aluminum Stop Collar Set Drill Bit Depth Stop Superior Split Ring Design for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for Aluminum Stop Collar Set Drill Bit Depth Stop Superior Split Ring Design. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca





They are far superior to the circles with a single screw that tightens against the drill bit. The cheap ones can "wander" and even loosen and you can end up with holes that are different depths or even going right through and ruining your piece.

Good tools cost money.


----------



## Making Sawdust (Feb 11, 2021)

I know it is not what you asked for, but, I have been using a 1/4" self-centering similar to


Amazon.com


It's already set for depth and I made a template out of 1/4" plywood. They are available in 1/4" and 5mm.


----------



## kaitlyn2004 (Nov 4, 2020)

Making Sawdust said:


> I know it is not what you asked for, but, I have been using a 1/4" self-centering similar to
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> ...


I did see those and was curious! Of course with a handheld drill the problem is always getting it perpendicular in both/every direction. I'm not actually sure I follow how those thing solves it?


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

To ensure you are straight and level you can use a machinists drill guide like this one, it will allow you to use a hand drill and still get the hole at 90 degrees to the surface all the way around.

Maybe there is some way to encorporate it into a jig to also space your holes?









Big Gator Tools SDGMINI Mini V-drill Guide 21 Drill Sizes for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Big Gator Tools SDGMINI Mini V-drill Guide 21 Drill Sizes at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Making Sawdust (Feb 11, 2021)

kaitlyn2004 said:


> I did see those and was curious! Of course with a handheld drill the problem is always getting it perpendicular in both/every direction. I'm not actually sure I follow how those thing solves it?


I haven't had a problem with the centering tip of the of the bit fully inserted in the template. The 'foot' of the jig seems to provide enough bearing to keep the bit perpendicular for me. Just for your edification, I am retired and woodworking is a hobby, but I have made cabinets and bookcases without a problems such as shelves rocking or pins falling out when the shelf is removed


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

There are "reasonably" priced drill press stands for hand held drill like this:








Adjustable Drill Press Stand Tool Drilling Pedestal Clamp Holder For Hand Drills | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Adjustable Drill Press Stand Tool Drilling Pedestal Clamp Holder For Hand Drills at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The 21 hole "guide" would not be my choice for multuple evenly spaced holes like shelf pins.
You Tube has several methods for drilling shelf pins:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+drill+evenly+spaced+hole+shelf+pin++


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

The trouble with drill presses for shelf guides is the depth. If you want your holes more than a few inches from the front or back edge they won't work. That might not be a problem for the OP though.


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

I didn't read the whole thread but a "shaft collar" is what you need. Should be available at any industrial supply house.

Ken


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

kaitlyn2004 said:


> Not sure what the right term might be, but looking to create a couple DIY jigs for my drill. Take for example the kreg pocket hole jigs - they have those metal collars to really keep the drill straight ad avoiding enlarging the hole.
> 
> Can these sorts of things be made/prebought? I don't have any metal working experience, so not super keen to try making my own.


If you want to make a shelf pin jig, I would start with a bit as the one I am posting below. It has a fixed depth, flat hole bottom. Next, using the guide diameter, drill evenly spaced holes in a straight line. You can use a plastic product, or even plywood or MDF, plastic would be more durable. Finally, attach a fence at the offset distance. You can drill more than one hole at each spacing for different offsets, which is a decent thing to consider.


----------

